# Playa Linda or Royal Palm Club - Aruba?



## gwhamm (Aug 19, 2009)

We are considering a trade in Aruba for a vacation this March.  We are trying to obtain information regarding either the Playa Linda Beach Resort or the Royal Palm Club, RIU Palace.  Has anyone stayed at either of these places and would you care to share your experiences.  We are Marriott owners but to date have not received a trade as requested and are therefore considering these other facilities.  Any comments or TUGGER input will be appreciated.
Thanks,
Gail


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Aug 19, 2009)

We own at Playa Linda and love it there.  Don't think you will find many units available via exchange.  Bottom line is it is still prime season and owners either use it or rent it.   The RUI is a gorgeous facility - however, the "former, now new" timeshare owners of the original bought out resort are not happy with their units - no upgrades or maintenance was done.  The "new" part of the resort is not the "old timeshare", but part of the "new RUI".  (if that makes sense).   Don't know what there prices are , but I believe it is all-inclusive.  I would not want an all-inclusive in Aruba - way too many good restaurants.  If you can get a rental at Playa Linda,  I would take it and see what you think.


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 20, 2009)

Playa Linda all the way!!!


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 20, 2009)

Check out www.aruba-bb.com and www.aruba.com (message boards) for reviews on both properties.  Linda


----------

